
Eric Schmidt struggled to answer a Google interview question - JumpCrisscross
http://qz.com/846339/alphabet-chairman-eric-schmidt-struggled-to-answer-a-google-interview-question/
======
dekhn
What's really funny here is not only did Eric know the answer he managed to
turn it into a joke.

Not everybody knows that Eric rewrite lex as an intern at Bell Labs, or that
he set up Berkeley's first network; he's actually a brilliant computer
scientist who also happened to be CEO of Novell and Google. He also
understands the world economy better than almost anybody I've met.

Also nobody at Google asks this question.

~~~
CalChris
He didn't set up Berkeley's first network. Berkeley was an ARPANET original.

[http://bnrg.cs.berkeley.edu/~randy/Courses/CS39C.S97/Interne...](http://bnrg.cs.berkeley.edu/~randy/Courses/CS39C.S97/Internet/Internet.html)

Schmidt wrote something called BerkNet which was buggy as hell.

~~~
dekhn
you're confusing a LAN with WAN. I'm talking about a LAN. Also, I believe he
did hardware as well as software, and frankly, anybody building LAN hardware
and software was buggy as hell. Do you have some primary citations? I'm always
trying to increase my knowledge of the specific details of Berkeley's physical
infrastructure from mid 70's to late 80's.

------
MrZongle2
From the question itself: _" Your crew gets to vote on how the gold is divided
up."_

If you're a pirate captain and you've allowed this to happen on a ship you
supposedly command, you deserve your fate.

------
shaydoc
Its actually quite a good question I think, because it makes you think about
the maths of the situation.

~~~
detaro
It's a simplification of a traditional math puzzle question, so it's likely
that some of your interviewees have seen it before. If you actually want to
ask that specific version of the problem, those that remember at least parts
of the solution have quite an advantage, if not it "only" gives them a good
starting point on what to ask next to get clear details on the scenario.

Or you don't actually want to extend the scenario and a math answer (because
which pirate ship is going to have a crew that thinks perfectly logical?) and
confuse this subset terribly ;) Which might be the point of the exercise, but
I'm not a good way of going about it.

